
Online research is narrowing the range of modern scholarship - nreece
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/11/23/group_think/?page=full
======
tokenadult
"Winners are inadvertently picked," says Evans. "It drives out diversity."

That's an important point. I think students learning the art of research still
have to learn how to look for prior literature that challenges the consensus
of the day.

